# Cleaning Laminate Floor



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Our cabin has laminate flooring from Lowes and it is very hard to keep looking clean. So far all everything we have used leaves water marks on the floor even with it being clean. The water at the cabin is very hard, could this be the problem ?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

"Dream Home Laminate Floor Cleaner from your local Lumber Liquidators", says my DH who works there. He also added that you could use a mild soap mixture with a damp mop. You want to make sure that you aren't using a mop that is too wet. He's guessing that you have a dark floor because they are hard to keep clean. Just make sure that you get a cleaner specifically for laminate floors, like Bona. You should be able to find it at local box stores.

HTH


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I try to help my daughter out by cleaning her house every two weeks. I mop the floors with warm water and Dawn dish soap. I then rinse with clear water. The final step is to use a couple of old towels and dry the floors. Lots of work and hassle but too expensive to replace the floors at this time.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We have laminate in our kitchen and was told by the manufactor that laminate floors should be cleaned with vinegar and water only; never a commercial product; never soap of any kind. 

We also have hard water and use a microfiber mop. It doesn't leave any streaks and is the only mop we found that doesn't. You also don't have dry them as the microfiber mop picks up most of the water. We just mix up the vinegar and water in a spray bottle and spray an area, then mop; spray another area, mop, etc.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> We have laminate in our kitchen and was told by the manufactor that laminate floors should be cleaned with vinegar and water only; never a commercial product; never soap of any kind.
> 
> We also have hard water and use a microfiber mop. It doesn't leave any streaks and is the only mop we found that doesn't. You also don't have dry them as the microfiber mop picks up most of the water. We just mix up the vinegar and water in a spray bottle and spray an area, then mop; spray another area, mop, etc.


That's what we use too! Works great and it's cheap!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas. Wll try them the next time we are there. Wally


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Same here,water and vinegar with microfiber mop.Still looks great after 13 years with lots of traffic with grandchildren and pets.


----------

